# Greasy, oily labrador.



## safarichick101 (May 27, 2010)

How do I get rid of this? You can feel the oil as you run your fingers through her fur.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Give her a bath. Some dogs are more oily than others, so you might have to do it every week or two to keep the oily feeling at bay. Pretty much all the labs I've known though have been very oily feeling dogs, probably something to do with being water loving dogs.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

A labrador's coat is supposed to be oily. That is the water-repellent quality that enables them to handle retrieving in cold water.


----------



## BoTheBoston (May 29, 2010)

What are you feeding and how long has this been a problem?


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Is she an inside or outside dog?


----------

